# 2 new awesome toys



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Picked up some new equipment.

Lesco 80lb spreader
Flowzone cyclone sprayer with the GCI nozzle buddy kit.


----------



## LawnChief19 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have that spreader and a FZ Typhoon 2V. I love them both. Both are real workhorses. 0 regrets. I didn't get/use the PermaGreen agitator. I never have a clog issue. I use Lesco fertilizer which has nice prills and don't clump or clog. Grass seed spreads good too. I use a Tee Jet adapter on my Typhoon so my collection of nozzles can be used on it.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

LawnChief19 said:


> I have that spreader and a FZ Typhoon 2V. I love them both. Both are real workhorses. 0 regrets. I didn't get/use the PermaGreen agitator. I never have a clog issue. I use Lesco fertilizer which has nice prills and don't clump or clog. Grass seed spreads good too. I use a Tee Jet adapter on my Typhoon so my collection of nozzles can be used on it.


Yeah I have been using Lesco fert also and really like it.
Should have bought that sprayer a long time ago that old husqvarna pump spray was wearing me out.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice acquisitions. I really like the 80# spreader. I have the My4Sons 4 gallon sprayer myself.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

You’ll never need another spreader for life, that’s likely.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

FATC1TY said:


> You’ll never need another spreader for life, that’s likely.


Told my wife buy once cry once on price.


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

606-Lawn said:


> Told my wife buy once cry once on price.


That's the only way.


----------



## Johnnel757 (8 mo ago)

Nice I to just purchased the flowzone cyclone from gci after using a2 gallon hand pump sprayer for years. My lawn is only 2,500 sq ft but it just made more since price wise to purchase the 4 gallon over the 2.5 gallon. I don't use the straps since I only use 2.5 gallons of finished product. I also picked up two tee jet nozzles


----------



## pjt (Aug 3, 2020)

606-Lawn said:


> Lesco 80lb spreader


Did you get the Lesco on sale at SiteOne?


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

pjt said:


> Did you get the Lesco on sale at SiteOne?


Yes I picked it up on sale sale at SiteOne for $499.
The smaller 50lb one was $299.

I’m kinda looking forward to using it for my last winterizer app of some Lesco 14-14-14.


----------



## UtahSteve (6 mo ago)

Is the Cyclone a good sprayer. I found a near new one on FB Marketplace for $175.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

can you show the battery setup on the sprayer.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

UtahSteve said:


> Is the Cyclone a good sprayer. I found a near new one on FB Marketplace for $175.


It’s pretty awesome it is the same as the Typhoon the only difference is the Typhoon has a higher max PSI if you need to spray into tall trees.


----------



## 606-Lawn (5 mo ago)

Victor Von Lawn said:


> can you show the battery setup on the sprayer.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Thanks. I was considering rewiring it so it accepts my dewalt packs.


----------

